# Pulsos de 1 Hz con 555 para un reloj



## El Rafa Astaroth (Nov 9, 2006)

estoy intentando realizar lo siguiente:

Un contador que llegue asta los 1200 segundos (8 horas) y que cuando llegue a este se reinicie, pero que a su ves active durante 5 minutos x cosa.

La forma en que se me ocurre es obvio con varios contadores, el problema incide en dos cosas.

La primer es que no logro configurar un 555 de forma eficiente como para que me de una pulsación exactamente cada segundo.

la segunda es que me gustaria que los contadores fueran al reves (de las 8 horas a 0), solo que por una tonteria mia perdi mis apuntes de la escuela y no me acuerdo (por ende no he podido) lograr esto.

Alguna ayuda??? principalmente en la parte de 555 para que me de un pulso exactamente cada segundo o minuto (mucho mejor)


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

Una solucion barata para el clock es obtenerla de la instalación electrica domiciliaria, que es de 50Hz o 60Hz depende de que pais sos. Es una referencia que generalmente no tiene grandes variaciones de frecuencia y por ende es una buena referencia de frecuencia.

Esta señal la obtenes con el mismo transformador que utilizas en tu fuente de alimentacion. El paso siguiente es acondicionar esta señal para que este entre 0 y 5V en forma cuadrada, que lo podes hacer muy facil y barato con un diodo zener. Esta señal tiene un periodo de 20 milisegundos (50Hz) o de 16,7 milisegundos (60Hz). Para obtener una señal de reloj de 1 Hz , que es la que te hace falta para reemplazar ese 555 inexacto, debes utilizar un contador que cuente hasta 50 (para 50Hz) o hasta 60 (para 60Hz). De esta manera ya tenés un clock de 1 segundo de periodo de ciclo muy exacto.

Para realizar la parte de contaje utiliza contadores sincronicos en cascada, es una buena opcion. Además es muy sencillo diseñar un contador totalmente sincrónico y es un buen ejercicio de tecnicas digitales.


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 9, 2006)

hola tambien puedes Utilizar  cristales de cuarzo para mejorar  presicion en el segungo(1hz) que quieres conseguir 

o tratarlo de hacer con un 555 mediante esta formula F=1/(0.693xCx(R1+2xR2) 

t1=0.693(R1+R2)C
t2=0.693xR2xC

T=t1+t2
F=1/T

SALUDOS


----------



## El Rafa Astaroth (Nov 9, 2006)

Si, de echo aqui este mi esquema, el proble es que no encuentro que valores darle a las resitencias y a c1.

alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Es imposible hacer un timer de precisión con el 555, ya que la variación de frecuencia depende básicamente de la tolerancia de RA y RB, aún cuando consigas resistores de 1% de tolerancia, este valor va a variar la frecuencia del timer, y lo peor, es que también depende de las fugas en C1, que aunque sea de muy buen fabricante, estas varían mucho dependiendo de las condiciones de voltaje y de la temperatura ambiente.

Lo más recomendable cuando quieres buscar una frecuencia totamente fija, es hacerlo como bien dijo chuko, a partir de los 60 Hz de la línea de alimentación, o poner cristales como recomendó nemesaiko. Es la única manera de obtener una señal de presición.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 13, 2006)

intentale darle ra 2.2M y a rb 6.1M Y a Cx dele 0.1uF


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 13, 2006)

El 555 no es una buena base de tiempos,es mas, en periodos largo, va a haber un corrimiento o error grande una base de tiempos exacta de 1 segundo hecha con un cristal de cuarzo de 50 khz y circuitos CMOS, es la siguiente:


----------



## edos (Dic 8, 2006)

alguien me podria enviar un diagrama en donde pueda obtener 1hz (k no implique muchos dispositivos ya k no tengo mucho espacio en el proto) para enviarselo como señal a un 74ls90 para hacer un reloj


----------



## MaMu (Dic 9, 2006)

Aqui te adjunto un clock muy sencillo, puedes simularlo en el workbench y darle valores a R y C, hasta obtener 1Hz.

Saludos.


----------



## chuko (Dic 9, 2006)

Yo sacaría una señal de 1 Hz muy exactos de la red de alimentación domiciliaria utilizando un transformador, un rectificador de onda completa, un comparador operacional, y un contador que cuente hasta 100


----------



## edos (Dic 9, 2006)

ehhh y el archivo adjunto, 
y tambien tengo varias dudas con el 7490:

1-. empiece a contar por ejemplo del 1 al 2 sin pasar por 0 
2-. como puedo hacer k el conteo por medio de push botton sea ascendente o descendente
3-. como puedo pausar el conteo del 7490


----------



## Dormamu (Mar 8, 2008)

Que tal como les va, bueno espero que me puedan ayudar,de antemano muchas gracias, estoy realizando una practica de Diseño digital a un nivel basico, y tengo el problema de que no se como armar reloj de 1 hz,

dispongo del siguiente material:

Compuerta motorola TL082CP o TL0BCP (Perdon pero la matricula no es muy legible),esta compuerta me la dieron cuando pedi LM555 y tengo mis dudas

1 Capasitor 10mf
1 Capasitor (tipo lenteja) que tiene inscrito 103
1 Resistencia verde azul cafe dorado 560 ohms
1 Resistencia cafe cafe negro dorado 11 ohms (La cual no tengo y quisiera saber si la puedo remplazar por alguna otra por ejemplo una de 9 ohms)
1 potenciometro de 1hz
1 led 

Lo estoy tratando de armar en base a una foto, y no me fue posible obtener el diagrama, la situacion es que ya lo arme, pero segun Yo, el led tiene que apagar y prender a medida en proporcion al potenciometro, y en mi proto se "queda fijo", por otro lado mis dudas especificas consisten en : la compuerta que me dieron es la correcta, si cambio la resitencia de 11 por una de 9 afecta el funcionamento del reloj o solo la intensidad con que prende el led y como conecto el potenciometro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2008)

El TL082CP es un doble amplificador operacional con entrada FET, se puede armar un oscilador pero el esquema es totalmente distinto al de un LM555

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/6/0ed6f5j6u9r503itwtq3d7f38cky.pdf



Date una leida de esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 8, 2008)

El cable que va de pin2 a pin7 esta mal, tiene que ser de pin2 a pin6.
Las conexiones del pote no se alcanzar a ver, no se si estaran bien.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola

Como ya ha mencionado antes Fogonazo, el TL082 no tiene nada que ver con el LM555
Tambien tengo mis dudas de que ese circuito lleve resistencias de un valor tan bajo, 11 ohm,
valor que ni siquiera esta normalizado. Y sobre tu resistencia de 9 ohm, tampoco es muy normal.

Lo mejor es que subas el esquema teorico.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

En Mexico al color marron se le denomina cafe?


----------



## Dormamu (Mar 8, 2008)

Bueno pues muchas gracias por la ayuda, por lo que veo lm555(que esta en el reloj de la foto) nada tiene que ver con el TL082CP que yo tengo, ya que la configuracion de los pines no es la misma, entonces entiendo, que remplazandolo con la compuerta correcta el reloj me sirva, mis mas grandes agradencimientos a fogonazo, Eduardo(Cambie los pines como me indicas pero no me funciona) y Pepechip (No tengo el diagrama y si efectivamente cafe = marron), si aguien me pudiera ragalar un diagrama de un Reloj de frecuencia aproximada de 1HERTZ, le estaria eternamente agradecido, ya que no dispongo de ningun diagrama para armar uno, y hacerlo en base a una foto se presta a muchas impresiciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2008)

Aqui algo como para empezar, el integrado es un LM555


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.php?one_second_timebase.jpc

yo lo arme y jala.... para mi suerte el reloj traia un integrado, espero te sirva


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola
Los condensadores los tendras que poner aproximadamente de 22microF, pero no se a que frecuencia te saldra. Variando los condensadores variaras la frecuencia. 
el led lo pones en serie con la resistencia de colector de 1K
y la tension de alimentacion de 3 a 24V. 

Tanbien venden diodos led que llevan internamente el oscilador. Simplemente los conectas con una resistencia y ya producen la intermitencia.


----------



## DGR (Mar 8, 2008)

hola, el pin 7 esta mal conectado, pero de todas formas hay partes que no se pueden observar claramente, te indico la conexión del 555:
-pin 1 a GND
-pin 8 y 4 a VCC
-puente entre pines 2 y 6
-el resistor se conecta al pin 7
-el pòtenciometro va del pin 7 al puente entre 2 y 6
-el condensador va de la salida del potencimetro al condensador (en este caso de 10mF)
-salida por el pin 3
-el condensador modulador va del pin 5 a GND (el tipo lenteja) (si no requieres mucha precision es opcional)

-Primero: ese resistor de 560 ohmios es muy bajo, a menos que uses baja tension ( 3v) puede quemarse el chip, ya que circulara  una corriente peligrosa por el pin 7. Lo mas recomendable es un resistor minimo de 1.5k (marron, verde, rojo, dorado o plateado).
-Segundo: conecta un extremo del potenciometro al pin central, o utilizas solo un extremo y dicho pin central dejando el otro extremo desconectado.
-Tercero: el potenciometro de 1k tambien me parece bajo, por que te da muy poco rango para ajustar la frecuencia al valor deseado. Colocando un resistor al pin 7 de 1.5k como te dije, puedes conseguirte un trimer multivueltas de 5K, al ser mayor y multivueltas te permite ajustar la frecuencia de forma precisa.
Te dejo un diagrama de la conexión del 555 como oscilador y la formulita para calcular la frecuencia.
Hice un circuito en el que utilizaba agualmente un NE555 alimentado con 5v, para generar una frecuencia de reloj de 1 Hz, si no mal recuerdo tenia un resistor de 2.2 k, un potenciometro de 1M y un condensador de 1mF. 
NOTA:La tension de alimentacion afecta la frecuencia, cuanto mas baja mayor es esta.


----------



## Dormamu (Mar 9, 2008)

Oigan deveras les estoy muy agradecido por su muy amable, ayuda (Fogonazo, Randy, Pepechip, DGR ), sus opiniones me fueron de mucha ayuda, abusando no tengo una idea muy clara de como conectar el potenciometro, ojala y me de explicar: El potenciometro consta de tres patas izquierda, central, y derecha las cuales conecto de la siguiente manera izquierda al bus 1 del proto, central al bus 3, y derecha al bus 5, puente entre izquerda y central, entonces no entiendo cual es la salida del potenciometro (puente entre izquierda y central) o derecha. Otra duda la resistencia de 560 ohms la conecto del pin 7 al pin 6 que esta en puente con el pin 2 y por ultimo el led  tiene que  apagar y prender o se queda fijo (Esto me indica la rapidez del reloj)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2008)

En el esquema que publique puedes reemplazar R2 por esta configuracion de potenciometro y resistencia en serie, con esto varias el ciclo del 555


----------



## fibonacci (Dic 12, 2008)

che el circuito anda como la argentina ! no sirve anda muy malllllllll


----------



## lalex (Dic 12, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te adjunto un clock muy sencillo, puedes simularlo en el workbench y darle valores a R y C, hasta obtener 1Hz.
> 
> Saludos.




ese circuito es una ... jajaja!


no posta,, tiene una tolerancia de 10% mas o menos



te recomiendo q uses cristales... son re exactos! la tolerancia es de 0.0001% mas o menos


----------



## quimypr (Dic 12, 2008)

Usa un real time clock.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola.
Usa el circuito del marco verde si la frecuencia es de 60Hz, si es de 50Hz usa el circuito del marco rojo.

Chao.
elaficionado.

He modificado el circuito.
Gracias fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.....


Revisa tu esquema


----------



## fibonacci (Dic 15, 2008)

elaficionado  	
MensajePublicado: Vie Dic 12, 2008 10:51 pm    Asunto:
Hola.
Usa el circuito del marco verde si la frecuencia es de 60Hz, si es de 50Hz usa el circuito del marco rojo.

Chao.
elaficionado.

He modificado el circuito.
Gracias fogonazo.

me odrais decir cuales son los integrados en cmos gracias


----------



## chilenick_16 (Dic 15, 2008)

hmmmmmmm

Disculpen la ignorancia pero se podria usar un cristal en un 555 para obtener 1Hz?       

da la casualidad de que justo iba a preguntar porque tengo el mismo problema y encontre esto jejeje, 

voy a hacer un reloj y no sabia como conseguir un segundo exacto


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola.
No conozco el equivialente de 7490 en Cmos, pero puedes usar dos 4017, uno como divisor de 10 y el otro como divisor de 5 ó 6, según sea el caso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2008)

Este esquema ya lo había posteado en algún lugar, (Que no encontré).
Toma los pulsos provenientes del transformador (antes del filtrado).
Les da forma con el transistor.
Luego lo divide por 5 o 6 según la frecuencia de la linea
Y luego por 10


----------



## pelax (Feb 10, 2009)

hola una consulta funciona con un trasnformador de 220 a 50hz.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2009)

pelax dijo:
			
		

> hola una consulta funciona con un trasnformador de 220 a 50hz.


*Si*
Solo tienes que colocar el switch 50/60Hz en la posición 50Hz, si no quieres poner un switch, solo haces un puente entre la pata 1 y la 15 del CD4017


----------



## emdj PT10 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola. Lo que deseas es una frecuencia de 1 hz para entrada del reloj, para un contador utilizando el 7490. este diagrama es perfecto para tus fines sólo debes ajustar el la resistencia variable a un valor segun este formula

F = 1/(0.693 x C1 x (R1 + 2 x Rvr1)).

Ensamblas el 555 el modo astable y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2009)

Una solución poco laboriosa, económica y eficáz : destripar un módulo de relój chino de esos electromecánicos, de agujas (1 o 2 dólares) y sacarle la parte electrónica que alimenta con 1Hz justito a la bobinita . . . CHA CHANNNN !
Lo alimentás con un divisor resistivo a 1,5 Volts y listo
Ojito, los muy antiguos tenían un circuito reflejo con volante y resorte, donde el tiempo lo fijaba la mecánica, tienen que ser los de menos de 10 años. (por si te ponés a reciclar cadáveres)
Suerte !


----------



## luisgutiga (Feb 25, 2009)

hola! como estan?..... yo tenia pensador sacar la señal con un 555 pero me han dicho q para frecuencias bajas como la de 1 hz el 555 fracasa! se vuelve muy inexacto q tan cierto es ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2009)

Demasiado inexacto para un reloj !


----------



## luisgutiga (Feb 26, 2009)

hey otra consulta.... como se utilizaria un cristal para proporcionar la señal de 1 hz me imagino q el cristal nos daria cierta señal y mediante un divisor de frecuencia sacar 1 hz pero como seria el circutio del cristal? ya q nuk he trabajdo con uno..


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 26, 2009)

con el 555 si es posible sacar una buena señal. en el esquema publicado por "emdj_PT10" solo hay que agregarle un diodo de fast switching ("conmutación rápida") en paralelo a la resistencia VR1 (potenciómetro) con el cátodo hacia Vcc (? no recuerdo bien). Yo lo usé para armar un reloj 24H con los contadores 74ls192.

PD: como veo que muchos han respondido pero sin tener en cuenta lo del espacio, te puedo decir que solo necesitas de 5 a 6 pines de ancho en la protoboard para montarlo!. (comprobado por mí! estaba en la misma situación que tú!)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2009)

Aquí tenes varios:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/oscilador-1hz-cd4060-cuarzo-8684/

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Practical_Electronics/Plugins/1Hz_Oscillator


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola amigos.

tiro una idea.

solo es una idea.

no es para q lo piensen demasiado.

solo vino a mi mente de repente.

pq tanto escándalo con viejos aparatos o muchos integrados?

pq buscar un pulso estable de 1Hz con diversos integrados o cristales o cmos?

mi pregunta es...

PQ NO UTILIZAN UN SIMPLISIMO PIC ? ? ? le cargan una programacion de reloj y lo programan para q ya t tire los datos directos al display lcd y listo! ! !

los pics, ya constan con osciladores muy estables de frecuencias desde 1Hz hasta algunos MHz, pq tanto problema entonces?

saludos.


----------



## soschorni (Feb 27, 2009)

por hay estoy equibocado, pero no se puede hacer la oscilacion de 1 hz con el 555. Seria mucho mas simple y mas varato. Pero no se si tiene algun error o algo


----------



## pelax (Feb 28, 2009)

amigos con el 555 no sirve para hace un relog, no da pulsos exactos de 1hz, haganlo tomando desde la red de 220 es 100% exacto.

aca les adjunto una base de tiempos que permite tomar perfectamente la frecuencia de 1hz


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 28, 2009)

pelax dijo:
			
		

> amigos con el 555 no sirve para hace un relog, no da pulsos exactos de 1hz, haganlo tomando desde la red de 220 es 100% exacto.
> 
> aca les adjunto una base de tiempos que permite tomar perfectamente la frecuencia de 1hz


 
esta bueno, pero eso ocupa un buen espacio en una protoboard, creo que el amigo del este hilo dijo que tenía poco


----------



## cesartm (Feb 28, 2009)

Jose Pino lo tuvo de un reloj de pared aqui: http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/?one_second_timebase por si no se no es necesario dificultarse tanto


----------



## luisgutiga (Feb 28, 2009)

hey gracias por el link    pero no me dejaron ocupar esa idea porq tengo q diseñarlo yo ¬¬ en teoria  :evil:  entonces buscando encontre esta infromacion http://galia.fc.uaslp.mx/~cantocar/microprocesadores/PRACTICAS__Z80_PDF_S/1_RELOJ_Y_RESET.PDF y http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/osc/oscilador-xtal.html

En el primer link esta el circuito de resonancia para el cristal y el segundo es la teoria del mismo espero les sirva como me ha servido a mi ....


----------



## luisgutiga (Feb 28, 2009)

hey se me olvido decir q ese circuito es para obtener la frecuencia del cristal de ahi hay q añadirle un divisor de frecuencia y tenemos 1 hz con una maxima precision saludos..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2009)

Lo del ¡ ¡ ¡ "PIC" ! ! ! ni lo pensaron cierto?

ok.

saludos.


----------



## luisgutiga (Mar 1, 2009)

si parece la opcion mas idonea pero en ciertas materias no nos permiten el uso de microcontroladores sino q apuro circuitos arcaicos por eso buscamos otras opciones pero muchas gracias dj draco


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 17, 2009)

les tiro uno mas facil, comprense una maquina de reloj analogo, eso que venden de pared, que trabajan con una pila de 1.5V.

desarmenlo todo y encontranran un pequeño circuito, solo un cristal y una gota negra que representa un integrado, creo?, el alimenta una bobinita que activa el bastago para mover los piñones del reloj, solo desarmenlo y adactenlo. el circuito trabaja de 1.5V hasta nosé, aun no he hecho la prueba, pero creo que puede aguantar hasta 5V. justo para un pic.

saludos


----------



## Vicens (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola, 

si aun no as solucionado el problema mira este esquema, puedes regular la frequencia con el poten de 100k y la amplitud de salida con el de 5k, va muy bien con un 7490. El en el led podras comprovar la frecuencia.

saludos


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 21, 2009)

Vicens dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> si aun no as solucionado el problema mira este esquema, puedes regular la frequencia con el poten de 100k y la amplitud de salida con el de 5k, va muy bien con un 7490. El en el led podras comprovar la frecuencia.
> 
> saludos




totalmente de acuerdo (lo probé con un 74LS192), a los que no les funciona bien un 555 a 1Hz de verdad lo lamento... a mi sí  me funcionó perfectamente añadiendo un diodo en uan de sus resistencias (no recuerdo)... hay más métodos para obtener una señal de 1hz, como un pic, la red eléctrica, osciladores de cuarzo con divisores...etc , pero a "mí" me ha funcionado perfectamente con un 555, tal vez el mio era "mágico" o algo por el estilo... jejeje


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2009)

Usa un oscilador a cristal con un divisor y solucionas el tema, ademas con mucha precision... cosa que no te da el 555.
En este caso... 
NO al 555 (impreciso)
NO al PIC (no se justifica el gasto para esto si lo que se prentende es una base de 1 hz)

"hola una consulta funciona con un trasnformador de 220 a 50hz."
Depende de la tension del secundario. Esos datos que mencionas son otra cosa.

Y lo del oscilador a cristal esta en Google.com.ar yo lo vi


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 24, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Usa un oscilador a cristal con un divisor y solucionas el tema, ademas con mucha precision... cosa que no te da el 555.
> En este caso...
> NO al 555 (impreciso)
> NO al PIC (no se justifica el gasto para esto si lo que se prentende es una base de 1 hz)
> ...



ok NO al 555....(ese "NO" suena como si dieras "órdenes")
gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2009)

JAJA tenes razòn, no se pretende la precision de un reloj atomico


----------



## est_87 (Abr 6, 2009)

hola a todos...  quiero q me ayuden estoy diseñando un reloj digital pero aun no puedo determinarlos pulsos ...mmm estoy usando el ci 555 ... tal vez me puedan decir si puedo usar otro circuito como pulsos para el reloj (referencia). ...


PD uso el circuit maker para simular los pulsos...

PD2 diganme valores de RA RB C ...

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 6, 2009)

esos valores los debes calcular, generalmente primero propones el valor de C


----------



## est_87 (Abr 6, 2009)

asi va el circuito pero a que frecuencia lo configuro...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2009)

est_87 dijo:
			
		

> asi va el circuito pero a que frecuencia lo configuro...


¿ Y para que uso lo quieres ?

De la aplicación sale la frecuencia y de la frecuencia Ra, Rb y C


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 6, 2009)

Supongo que  necesitas la base de tiempos para un reloj digital básico es decir un segundo , una forma es tomar una muestra de voltaje  altena de la red mediante un transformador esto se cuadra y se obtienen ondas cuadradas de 60 hertz ,se dividen entre 60 y se obtiene una base de tiempos de 1 hertz o  un segundo bastante confiable , para un equipo portable sin conexión a la red la base de tiempos puede ser mediante un oscilador por cristal de cuarzo , usar el 555 no da exactitud pero es una solución sencilla , para generar un segundo con el 555

La frecuencia se puede calcular aproximadamente por la fórmula indicada en el gráfico.
El esquema del astable es el indicado
Cuando R3=1.2k-ohm, C2=100uF,  tambien VR1+R4 deberia ser 6.6k-ohm en el cálculo matemático (ajustando el potenciometro) , por tanto un potenciometro  lineal de 5k en serie con una resistencia de 1k pueden servir, la frecuencia se convierte en aproximadamente 1 hertzio (teoricamente).
En la medida real por osciloscopio, la frecuencia se convirtió en aproximadamente 1 hertzio en VR1+R4 = 5.7k-ohm.
Incluso si considera el error de los componentes , es posible ajustar a la frecuencia de la oscilación de 1 hertzio con el resistor variable 5kohm.


----------



## est_87 (Abr 6, 2009)

gracias me ayudates  a resolver el problema...


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 7, 2009)

Tedras que tener en cuenta que con ese esqueda NO obtendras un ciclo de trabajo (Duty cicle) del 50%


----------



## cevollin (Abr 7, 2009)

pues para que te quede el pulso en onda simetrica intenta armar este circuito








nota RA y RB son la resistencia de carga y RC y RD son la resistencia de descarga  eso quiere decir que si calculas que T1 sea no se por ejemplo 1 segundo entonses t2 debe de ser tambien de 1 seg dandote un tiempo total de 2 segundos eso quiere decir que el valor de las resistencias RA y RB deben ser = al valor de la resistencias RC y RD para que la onda sea simetrica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2009)

Pero el reloj del P.O. no necesita ninguna señal con duty-cycle del 50%, solo requiere que el período sea de 1 segundo.

En realidad, con un 555 no va a ninguna parte, por que la deriva de ese chip, resistencia y capacitores, le va a generar que el reloj adelante o atrase unos cuantos minutos por día. Hay que usar un cristal o le frecuencia de la línea eléctrica...pero onda cuadrada *NO* necesita.

Saludos!


----------



## cevollin (Abr 7, 2009)

e zavalla a lo que te refieres es que el ne 555 no es exacto en su conteo ya que va a variar el tiempo por cuestiones de inexactitud de valores en la resistencia o el capacitor o por cuestiones de tolerancia de dichos circuitos o ya sease por el desgaste de estos circuitos o aque se debe este efecto


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola! 
Yo tambien tengo que hacer un reloj, pero si necesito que sea super exacto, y me dijeron q el 555 no es tan exacto, me recomendaron usar el 74121 pero me dejaron ahi ... :-s no se como configurarlo para que me de 1Hz

ayuda plis!

GRACIAS!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 14, 2009)

si quieres buena precision te recomiendo trabajes con cristales de cuarzo.


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

me encantaria aplicar tu idea   pero no le entiendo jajajajajajaja.....

ese 4521 es un divisor de frecuencia? el cuarzo es el X1, no?  pero que espcificaciones tiene cada uno o como?

de antemano Muchisisisissisimas gracias por tu diagrama


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2009)

> ese 4521 es un divisor de frecuencia?


yep



> el cuarzo es el X1, no?


yep



> pero que espcificaciones tiene cada uno o como?


el cd4521 es un ic de 16 patas y el cristal es de 4.194 Mhz


----------



## est_87 (Abr 15, 2009)

mmm... puede ser q use ese circuito pero , cuanto mas o menos puede costear ese integrado 4521 y ese cristal q dices... son comunes? osea se consigue facilmente?
gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2009)

> son comunes?


si , si son comunes



> se consigue facilmente?


depende donde vivas; consulta en la tienda de electronica mas cercana a ti; mas facil en una tienda en-linea


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola mabauti!

Toy lista para comprar y aplicar lo que me dices =) pero se me hace muy chistoso que sea de 4.194MHz... tiene q ser justamente de eso? porque no uno de 4 ? o es lo mismo?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2009)

si, debe ser de ese valor. si vives en el defectuoso lo consigues en agelectronica, ahi compre varios.

debe ser de 2²² Hertz, porque es un divisor binario. El de 4.00Mhz NO te dara la precision de 1Hz.


----------



## banistelrroy (Abr 29, 2009)

hola una pregunta para gorge florez si tomamos la frcuencia de la red esta bien es 60 herz pero eso es exacto en todos los momentos osea es siempre 60 hertz la frecuencia de onda alterna de la red no varia en tre 55 y 60 hertz no seria un poquito inexacto igual .....................y para el esquema con el cuerrzo por cierto cual es el cuarzo porque no se cual es el simbolo de cuarzo en el esquema


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 30, 2009)

Q crees Mabauti?....      nunca encontre ese cuarzo.... habra otra manera de hacer exacto un segundo para mi reloj?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 30, 2009)

si eres del DF, lo puedes conseguir en agelectronica.

o puedes usar uno de 32kHz en combinacion con 2 cd4060, ejemplo :


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 30, 2009)

No vivo en el DF :-s que es el 4060? Un contador?


----------



## Mon=) (May 13, 2009)

Pues como ya han comentado , lograr 1 segundo es super dificil con estos dispositivos. pero bueno... si no necesitas tanta precision yo hice este, espero te sirva.

Donde la pata 4 es la salida de la señal cuadrada que se conectara al reloj.

Para  el cálculo de valores utilizamos la siguiente ecuación: f=1/((0.693C (R_a+2R_b ))) donde proponemos los valores:
Ra=2.2MΩ
C=0.111 μF
F=1Hz
Y obtenemos  Rb=5MΩ ≈5.04MΩ
Y en un osciloscopio podemos observar.
T=0.98s
F=1.02HZ  
 Aunque .98 es muy aproximado, si representa un gran cambio despues de unos minutos.


----------



## Knox (May 17, 2009)

hola..
necesito ayuda!. estoy haciendo, bueno hice un semaforo con flip flops jk's , lo simule en circuit maker conectandole un generador y funciona perfectamente, pero necesito hacer que funcione con un 555, para utilizar este en vez del generador. pero ahora el problema que se me presenta con el 555 es que necesito darle un pulso manual para que cambie de color, ya sea de rojo a verde o a amarillo. coma que con el generador no sucede.
y necesito hacerlo con el 555 , ya que el profe  me pidio el proyecto totalmente terminado, solo para llegar al salor conectarlo a la corriente y empiece a funcionar!  

mi pregunta es, como le hago para que el pulso lo haga automaticamente. ?

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2009)

nemesaiko dijo:
			
		

> intentale darle ra 2.2M y a rb 6.1M Y a Cx dele 0.1uF



hacen eso uds. ?
yo trato de no usar R taaan grande s.


----------



## Mon=) (May 18, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hacen eso uds. ?
> yo trato de no usar R taaan grande s.



Pues sino quieres usar esas R,  propon otro capacitor y usa la formula F=1/(0.693xCx(R1+2xR2)


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2009)

el concepto:

un C. muy  grande tiene perdidas proporcionalmetne grandes .
una R . muy grande permite una corriente muy pequeña que llega a ser considerable comparada con las perdidas del C. ADEMAS una R muy grande es en esa zona del circuito una impedancia muy grande lo cual da inestabilidad a ruidos y demas.

ese es mi concepto.

ahora si no importa para nada la presicion, que de 48 minutos una vez como 54 otra vez o que no dispare nunca ..........buehh..es otra cosa.

cualquier cuenta no es solo eso:
una cuenta, tiene limites para los cuales va siend afectada por otras variables.


----------



## Mon=) (May 18, 2009)

Por eso especificamos, es cero confiable usar un 555, pero si no es necesaria la precision las resistencias propuestas consiguen aproximado 1 hz


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2009)

recien presto atensión a el valor de el c y a la formula.

con un C= 10 uF que e sbastante amigable bajas 100 vecs los valores de R .
asi no tenes esas entradas a "semejante distancia" de un potencial.

solo digo mi criterio, para comparar y pregunto.

saludos


----------



## marioxcc (May 30, 2009)

Puedes poner el 555 para una frecuencia mas alta de la que nesecitas y dividirla con un contador binario.


----------



## nietzche (Jun 26, 2009)

porque no te dejas de azotarte y utiliza un pic para generar esa frecuencia y punto.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2009)

.......... 


			
				nietzche dijo:
			
		

> porque no te dejas *de azotarte *y utiliza un pic para generar esa frecuencia y punto.



ah.......la picazon tan extraña que provoca el masoquismo  ops:


----------



## chikalaka (Dic 5, 2009)

Bueno, soy nueva en todo esto de electrónica y el foro (se nota vdd?).

La verdad ocupo que me ayuden mucho, ya que es para calificación, lo que me dejaron hacer es un circuito astable con 555 a 1 Hz y que prenda un led.

No crean que soy floja, si he investigado y leído en el foro tutoriales y demás, pero cuándo hago los cálculos y lo simulo en el Multisim 10, el voltaje de salida se me reduce a un décimo, es decir, si uso 6V, me los baja a 0.6V y por ende no prende el led. 

Porfavor, ayudenme 

Nota: no importa el tiempo que el led esté apagado y/o prendido (Duty)  pero quesea de 1Hz.

Gracias


----------



## rcg (Dic 5, 2009)

pon los calculos que estas haciendo, porque ese circuito es reconocido.



Salu2
RCG


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola.

Usa el *Tools/Circuit Wizards/555 Timer Wizard.*
Con el botón u opción *Build Circuit*  creas el circuito en la hoja de trabajo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chikalaka (Dic 5, 2009)

Si, elaficionado, de hecho así le hice al principio (Tools/Circuit Wizards/555 Timer Wizard), pero luego lo madifique para redondear y leugo otravez para fórmulas: http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm#astable
 y luego otravez por recoemndaciones del dataseet. 

bueno, aqui pongo el circuito y la gráfica que genera. 

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab253/chikalaka89/Astable.jpg?t=1260066715

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab253/chikalaka89/Grfica.jpg?t=1260066748

Debo aclarar que si prende el led si le pongo una fuente de 48V así que nueva dudad ¿cómo construyo un fuente de 48V de C.C. que no sea con muchas pilas AA, sino con corriente directa o lago asi?

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola.

La resitencias de 44M y 50M son muy grandes, el máximo es de 16M o algo así a 15V,

Mejor usa resistencias de menor valor y un condensador de mayor capacidad.
No entiendo lo del 48V, ya que el 555 debe trabajar con 15V como máximo.

Prueba esto.
*1/F = T= Ln2*(R1+2*R2)*C*
*1/(F*Ln2*C) = R1 + 2*R2*
Para una onda cuadrada de casi 50%.
Asume *R2=10*R1*
Para *F = 1Hz* , escoge un condensador *C =* *0.47uF = 0.47*10^(-6)*
*Ln 2 = 0.69*
1(1*0.69*0.47*10^(-6))= R1+2*10*R1 = 21*R1
*R1*=1 /(1*0.69*0.47*10^(-6)*21)= 146169.7 = *150K*
*R2*=1461697. =*1.5M* (Puedes usar un potenciómetro de 2M, para obtener la frecuencia correcta)
Con estos valores *F = 0.97Hz (casi 1Hz)*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Carliski (Dic 6, 2009)

perdon que reviva el post, pero para obtener pulsos de 1Hz, como se puede hacer utilizando simplemente un transistor? me habian dicho que de esta manera se obtenia de una manera simple 1Hz. En mi caso necesitaria transformar los 50Hz a 1Hz.
Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 6, 2009)

si quieres prescision cojete un cristal de p. ej. un megaherzio y programa un 16f84 para que cuente hasta un millón

saludos


----------



## Carliski (Dic 6, 2009)

Claro, lo que pasa es que no puedo usar nada de eso, necesito hacerlo con un transistor y no entiendo bien como hacerlo..


----------



## lycanos (Jun 17, 2010)

hey mabauti, si en caso consigiera ese cristal de 4,... Mhz como lo conecto, no se si podrias poner las conexiones completas para poder hacerlo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola Lycanos 

te recomiendo que verifiques las fechas de los post cuando le preguntes a alguien en especifico, puede que tarden en responderte.... o busca cuando fue su ultima actividad....
(yo creo que esta bien que pongas aqui tu duda pero hazla en forma general y deacuerdo a tu necesidad)

por otro lado yo creo que la forma de conectarlo es como lo mostro en el post #21


----------



## WUANEJO (Mar 11, 2011)

he estado leyendo, los consejos de este foro, y mi pregunta es la siguiente, si el 555 no es tan preciso como base de tiempo, es posible que este sea la razon por la cual mi contador se salta un numero al conteo de pulso por ejemplo 64 y luego 65 a veces 66, es esa la razon. si alguien con la experiencia en este tipo de poblema me orienta se los agradeceria muchisimo. 

he visto algunos contadores de vueltas muy precisos, pero la mayoria son hechas con un pic.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2011)

WUANEJO dijo:


> he estado leyendo, los consejos de este foro, y mi pregunta es la siguiente, si el 555 no es tan preciso como base de tiempo, es posible que este sea la razon por la cual mi contador se salta un numero al conteo de pulso por ejemplo 64 y luego 65 a veces 66, es esa la razon. si alguien con la experiencia en este tipo de poblema me orienta se los agradeceria muchisimo.
> 
> he visto algunos contadores de vueltas muy precisos, pero la mayoria son hechas con un pic.



Mas probablemente sea por la forma de onda de salida del 555, intercala un *Smith Trigger* entre la salida del 555 y la entrada al contador.


----------



## WUANEJO (Mar 12, 2011)

voy a utilizar un 74LS14, a ver que pasa.
hice la pregunta " de que si el n555 tiene que ver con la inestabilidad de conteo de mi cuenta vueltas" porque estan mencionando que el n555 no es exacto. ya que  me a dado un dolor de cabeza tratar de resolver este problema. anteriormente saltaba 5 hasta 10 pulsos, ahora solo salta 1 pulso, pero aun asi no estoy conforme con este salto.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2011)

Tienes problemas de ruido, seguramente por malas conexiones o ruido eléctrico (u otra cosa)
que el 555 no sea estabel no significa que de golpe de diez pulsos.


----------



## WUANEJO (Mar 12, 2011)

pero ahora solo salta un pulso marca 64 65 ó  65 64 un solo pulso. 
Coloque un schmitt trigger entre contador y sensor como me dijo fogonazo se estabilizo un poquito ahora salta 1 pulso a cada 3 destellos de la base de tiempo o sea a cada 3 segundos, 

Estoy usando un motor dc con 6 aspas para generar los pulsos, se supone que el motor tiene una velocidad constante, no deberia saltar un pulso o si?.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2011)

WUANEJO dijo:


> pero ahora solo salta un pulso marca 64 65 ó  65 64 un solo pulso.
> Coloque un schmitt trigger entre contador y sensor como me dijo fogonazo se estabilizo un poquito ahora salta 1 pulso a cada 3 destellos de la base de tiempo o sea a cada 3 segundos,
> 
> *Estoy usando un motor dc con 6 aspas para generar los pulsos*, se supone que el motor tiene una velocidad constante, no deberia saltar un pulso o si?.



¿Y donde está el generador con 555 que es de lo que va este hilo?
Es evidente que un motor meterá un montón de pulsos de ruido, como todo elemento electromecánico que se precie.


----------



## WUANEJO (Mar 12, 2011)

el motor esta conectado a una fuente separada del circuito principal, solo lo uso para simular los pulsos. utilizo una sola fuente para el circuito y una fuente para el motor.  

si hubiera ruido como lo evito o que utilizo para estabilizarlo.?


----------



## john sarmiento (Ago 5, 2011)

alguien por favor  sabe como hacer un reloj de tiempo real  con una matriz de leds ..........


----------



## Daniele (Ago 9, 2011)

Yo estoy haciendo un reloj mecanico de madera del tipo de pendulo, solo que estoy reemplazando el pendulo por un servo controlado por un 555 para darle el clock al reloj. Si bien el circuito que arme funciona, ahora tengo dudas respecto de la presicion, todavia no arme la parte mecanica del reloj. No tengo el circuito que arme aca, pero cuando pueda lo subo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 9, 2011)

Barato y preciso: reloj chino de $4 (1 U$). Ahí tienen una base de tiempos de 1 segundo


----------



## BKAR (Dic 17, 2011)

hola gente...
aveces entran 60Hz de la linea sin siquiera estar conectado....
tratare de explicarme:
en dispositicos de alta impedancia o cuando dejamos alguna entrada al aire muchas veces me a pasado que coge los 60 Hz de la linea sin una coneccion fisica
ahora he puesto un LM358 como seguidor y en V+ bastaba con tocarlo y en su salida habia una señal de 60Hz...alguna idea de como perfeccionar este "metodo"


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> hola gente...
> aveces entran 60Hz de la linea sin siquiera estar conectado....
> tratare de explicarme:
> en dispositicos de alta impedancia o cuando dejamos alguna entrada al aire muchas veces me a pasado que coge los 60 Hz de la linea sin una coneccion fisica
> ahora he puesto un LM358 como seguidor y en V+ bastaba con tocarlo y en su salida habia una señal de 60Hz...alguna idea de como perfeccionar este "metodo"


Que tal esto: filtro notch o filtro rechaza banda


----------



## BKAR (Dic 17, 2011)

no entendí muy bien pero no quiero un Filtro..
quiero sacar una muestra los 60Hz desde algún circuito sencillo como el ejemplo que puede anteriormente
o estoy equivocado... podrías explicarme mejor?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> no entendí muy bien pero no quiero un Filtro..
> quiero sacar una muestra los 60Hz desde algún circuito sencillo como el ejemplo que puede anteriormente
> o estoy equivocado... podrías explicarme mejor?


Ok. Ahora el que no entiende soy yo, ¿quieres adquirir una muestra de la red? Pense que querias eliminarla.
Si es lo contrario mira este otro: Filtro pasabanda FC 60Hz


----------



## BKAR (Dic 17, 2011)

el nombre de tema lo dice todo....
sacar los 60 hz que de meten por ahi de manera inescrupulosa en los circuitos
pero ahora usar eso para hacer una base de tiempo de 1hz!!! bueno esa es mi idea...

ademas encontre esto http://www.josepino.com/?one_second_timebase


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 20, 2012)

La idea de tener un reloj de tiempo digital es contar pulsos con precisión.

Los factores que afectan una precisión de reloj son, entre muchos mas, temperatura, voltaje, vejez, vibración mecánica, ruido eléctrico, humedad, inducciones, etc.

Un circutio RC, por ejemplo el que usa el 555, tiene desviaciones por temperatura y variaciones de voltaje, aún usando componentes de precisión y de bajo coeficiente de temperatura.

El obtener el pulso de 60 ciclos por segundo de la alimentación eléctrica puede ser bueno pero solo tomando en cuenta la hora promedio, ya que las plantas generadoras varían ligeramente su frecuencia -en un momento dado pueden ser 61 o 59, y se ajustan con el tiempo para compensar estas variaciones, para que en promedio sean lo mas cercano a 60.0 ciclos por segundo.

El siguiente nivel de precisión se logra con un oscilador basado en cristal, comunmente de cuarzo o cerámica, que vibra a una frecuencia relativamente fija y relativamente estable frente a los cambios de temperatura y voltaje.

Su desviación de la frecuencia de diseño se mide en % sobre la frecuencia base, por lo que para relojes de tiempo se busca la mayor frecuencia posible, de manera que al contar (dividir) los pulsos, el error se reduzca en la misma proporción que la división, por ejemplo un cristal con un error de +/- 1%, si se divide entre 10 tendrá un error de 0.1%

Los relojes de pulso "chinos" que mencionan, tienen normalmente un cristal de 32,768 hz, que al dividir entre 15 se obtiene un pulso por segundo. Los teclados de teléfono, las PCs viejas y otros aparatos también tienen este tipo de cristales.

También es común usar un cristal de televisión a color (rescatado de una TV de las "viejitas" que ya no sirva o comprado a bajo costo) que oscila a 3.5795 Mhz, que al dividir entre 59,712 se obtienen 59.9468 hz (casi casi 60hz...) Nota: Hay generadores de reloj que usan nativamente este cristal.

Otro cristal que está a veces disponible es el de 4,192 Mhz, que también casi casi da los 60 ciclos.

Preparando la lógica de conteo, se pueden añadir los puslos necesarios para completar los 60hz exactos cada segundo, minuto, etc.

El tercer nivel es tomar la señal de tiempo de alguna señal de radio de referencia (buscar por WWV radio station) que esté basada en un reloj atómico, este diseño tiene el componente adicional de la radiofrecuencia, que es otra rama de la electrónica también muy interesante.

Respecto a los pulsos esporádicos (algunos los llaman "piratas"), pueden ser ocasionados por una indefinición de estado lógico, que al estar en esa zona de señal, oscila o tiene ruido que afecta al conteo. Para evitar este efecto, se usan circuito tipo schmidt triggers que adicionan una histéresis al cambio de estado lógico evitando o disminuyendo este efecto. Este puede ser la causa de contar mas de seis pulsos con la hélice, tal vez haya que meter algo de filtraje al detector óptico. Nota: Si se usa un detector tipo "u", hay modelos con schmidt trigger integrado.

Otra causa puede ser el ruido eléctrico, muy presente en los circuitos viejitos tipo TTL, que fué minimizado por las tecnologías de circuitos MOS, particularmente los CMOS.

Espero que de este rollo salga algo útil.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2012)

sensato90 dijo:


> ........Los relojes de pulso "chinos" que mencionan, tienen normalmente un cristal de _*32,768 hz, que al dividir entre 15 *_se obtiene un pulso por segundo. ........


¿ No será que hay que dividir por 2*e*15 ?

32768 / 15 = 2184.5333333333333333333333333333

32768 / 2e15 = 1


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mas probablemente sea por la forma de onda de salida del 555, intercala un *Smith Trigger* entre la salida del 555 y la entrada al contador.


 
yo no tengo ORC pero recuerdo aun cunado empece hace años que descarte pronto al 555 por algo asi, exactamente .
sin verlo pero si percibi los efectos.

que forma tiene el 555 ?? 
la salida


----------



## Deneb (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno solo falta un esquema con un cristal de cuarzo para hacer el reloj, porque ami me queda mucho por aprender.


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No será que hay que dividir por 2*e*15 ?
> 
> 32768 / 15 = 2184.5333333333333333333333333333
> 
> 32768 / 2e15 = 1



Efectivamente, gracias por la precisión.  En mi mente quise decir 15 etapas binarias, pero efectivment, es así.

Creo que debe ser 2^15 (2 elevado a la 15 potencia) en lugar de 2e15 (2 exponencial 15)


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 22, 2012)

Deneb dijo:


> Bueno solo falta un esquema con un cristal de cuarzo para hacer el reloj, porque ami me queda mucho por aprender.



Leyendo y haciendo vamos aprendiendo.

Bueno, en este documento aplicativo se muestra un diseño y la teoría detrás del mismo usando circuitos CMOS como osciladores.

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-118.pdf

De hecho, existen varios circuitos integrados que incluyen su propio circuito de oscilador y una serie de contadores binarios, como por ejemplo el CD4060.

En esta imagen se muestra un ejemplo este IC que genera un tren de pulsos de 2Hz usando un cristal de 32,768 Hz; añadiendo un flipflop externo se obtiene el pulso de 1 segundo.







De hecho, los usos son múltiples, pues se pueden generar timers seleccionables, codificadores, etc además del circuito para el reloj.

Puedes googlear como "cmos crystal oscillator application notes"

Saludos


----------



## Deneb (Feb 22, 2012)

sensato90 dijo:


> Leyendo y haciendo vamos aprendiendo.
> 
> Bueno, en este documento aplicativo se muestra un diseño y la teoría detrás del mismo usando circuitos CMOS como osciladores.
> 
> ...



Entonce haces un flipflop externo (circuito básico NAND de la figura) como lo conectas.
(A la imagen que adjunto me refiero) La entrada del flip flop s(set) a la salida nº 3 del 4060, y la R(reset) al negativo del circuito, entonces la salidas del Flip Flop (-Q) A negativo y la (Q) a la pata nº 14 del contador 7490. Es así si funciona solo queda saber como hacer para que cuando marque el reloj las 23:59.59 el próximo numero se la 00:00,00 como se hace, si funciona lo monto.

Se pueden agregar más etapas uniendo el pin 11 del segundo 7490 con el pin 14 de siguiente 7490.


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yo me concentraría exclusivamente en circuitos CMOS (poco consumo de energía, amplio rango de voltajes, mucho menos susceptibles a ruido, etc)

Te adjunto un diagrama mas o menos completo que medio adapte de varios diagramas.

Usando el mismo concepto de oscilador y cascada binaria CD4060, con los dos pulsos por segundo alimentamos un flipflop (la electrónica es en inglés, como que hace mas sentido que un "multivibrador monostable") y obtenemos un pulso por segundo. Puedes usar un circuito que tenga uno o mas, o hacerlo con compuertas como mencionas.

Los IC del 1 al 6 son CD4026, contadores en década (del 1 al 10) y manejadores de display.  Creo que puedes manejar los segmentos directamente, si no, tal vez se requieran unas resistencias para limitar la corriente.  Estos ICs tienen una pata de reset (15) que dependiendo de las condiciones río abajo se restablecen para el contreo correcto.

IC5 e IC6 cuentan de 0 al 59 (60 conteos), generando un pulso de salida por la pata 5 del IC6 cada 10 segundos. El IC10 es un contador de décadas que tiene una salida para cada cuenta, esto es, energiza la salida del uno, luego la del dos, etc. En este caso, tomamos la salida del 6 (pata 5) y hacemos que se reseteen los segundos.

Ese pulso llega al IC4, que a su vez cuenta hasta 60, y restablece de manera que genera un puslo cada 60 minutos, que alimenta a los IC2 e IC8. Aquí se pone interesante, puedes detectar un conteo de 12 (pata 4 del IC8 y pata 2 del IC7) o de 24 tal como está en el dibujo, de hecho puede instalar un selector, jumpers, etc para seleccionar entre 12 o 24 horas.

Para el ajuste del tiempo, se inserta una frecuencia mayor a las etapas de minutos y horas, puede ser un botón de pulso o uno de toggle 1P2T.

Pudiera refinarse, de hecho no lo he alambrado porque no tengo donde (esa es otra historia), pero ya sea que uses un protoboard o un simulador de software, puedes jugar con el diseño básico.

Disculpa lo torpe del dibujo, tampoco tengo software de diseño.

Ahí nos platicas como te fue.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2012)

yo creo que es la mejor opcion,BKAR
arme un divisor con cd4040 ,la señal patrón la saco de los 50 hz de la red eléctrica y no funciona bien,
tengo dos ic cd4040 ,en el mismo circuito uno atrasa y el otro ic adelanta, 0 precisión



correcion el que atrasaba se adelanto¡¡¡¡ sera que fluctua los 50 hz de la red??????


----------



## BKAR (Abr 15, 2012)

dices que indirectamente estaban ya te salieron los 50Hz....no hay circuiteria "fisica" entre la Red y el cd4040?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2012)

el mismo transformador que alimenta todo el circuito ,saco los 50hz con una resistencia antes de los diodos rectificadores,,,pero creo que ya lo tengo,es una interferencia de rf ,se atrasa y se adelanta ,voy a correr todo a otra parte del taller y lo dejo asta mañana y veo como funciona
por aquí lo puse https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/arenero-nuevo-limpio-65406/index5.html
muchas gracias



mañana subo el esquema del generador de 1 hz a partir de los 50 hz de la red y con un solo ic ,el cd4040


----------



## miguelus (Abr 15, 2012)

Buenos días.
En una ocasión que necesité 1Hz para un contador, utilicé un  reloj de pulsera para obtenerlo 
Tenía por un cajón un reloj "Casio" de esos que regalan de propaganda, y como no lo utilizaba lo desmonté y con ayuda del osciloscopio busqué por el circuito hasta encontrar un punto en el que había 1Hz.
En lugar de un osciloscopio se puede utilizar un tester normal ya que 1Hz se distingue bien.
Desmonté todo lo que no necesitaba, Display pulsadores, carcasa, etc., dejando únicamente la placa del Circuito del reloj, (Reciclaje Selectivo )
Resultado final fue una base de tiempo lo suficientemente precisa para un reloj y sobretodo muy barata. 

Sal U2


----------



## BKAR (Abr 15, 2012)

ahhh!!! miguelus
eso si es tener pasiencia y muchas ganas...genial
tambien desmonte un reloj de pulsera, pero uno digital...no encontre el 1Hz, me rendi y lo volvi a montar

en el link del mensaje mas arriba explica pero para uno de esos relojes de pared..sacarle la base de tiempo


----------



## miguelus (Abr 15, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> ahhh!!! miguelus
> eso si es tener pasiencia y muchas ganas...genial
> tambien desmonte un reloj de pulsera, pero uno digital...no encontre el 1Hz, me rendi y lo volvi a montar
> 
> en el link del mensaje mas arriba explica pero para uno de esos relojes de pared..sacarle la base de tiempo



Me refería a uno de esos relojes digitales de pulsera que son todo de plástico y tienen display.
La vedad que nunca he desmontado un reloj digital de agujas pero supongo que tambien tienen su base de tiempo de 1Hz ya que la aguja grande va a saltos de un segundo.

Y en lo referente a los relojes de pared... pues no sé   pero quizás nos encontramos con la sorpresa de que la base de tiempos es una miniatura  y tambien nos soluciona el problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 15, 2012)

En los relojes con aguja, se puede tomar la señal de la bobina que que hace de "actuador". Da 1 pulso cada 2 segundos en cada una de sus puntas. Uniendo ambas con diodos, sale 1 ciclo por segundo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 15, 2012)

asi es rayas ¡¡¡¡¡ yo ise eso mismo


----------



## miguelus (Abr 16, 2012)

El próximo reloj de agujas que vea no se salva, lo desmonto 

Sal U2


----------

